# Sound Blaster X Fi extreGamer card setting



## MrFobber

Hello all,

I'm just wondering how should I set my creative sound blaster xtreme gamer card to optimal my music experience on my PC. ( Trying to get the best result for my card) I'm looking at the different setting suchs as EAX effect, X-Fi CMSS-3D surround option with stereo xpand or stereo surround mode, X-Fi crystalizer and the Smart Volume Management option. Should I enable them all? or are there a specific setting I should set for each of them? The card is hooked on a Logitech x540 5.1 speaker systems.

And another problem I have is whenever I play my game and hook on my mic, not only can I hear my friend's voice, but I can also hear my own voice being played back to me on the speaker, I'm wondering how I can fix that.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cohen

The Mic playing back you might have pluged it into the line in! So plug it into the mic port.

i have the X540's and love them - set the EQ to rock or one that you like and also in your media player. It is how you have the audio setup and how the program your using it setup.


----------



## MrFobber

cohen said:


> The Mic playing back you might have pluged it into the line in! So plug it into the mic port.



I'm not sure which one its line in or line out. I only have 5 plugs on my sound card, and the other 4 are occupied by the speaker plugs. The one remaining is the pink one with mic, thats the only plug left =/






cohen said:


> i have the X540's and love them - set the EQ to rock or one that you like and also in your media player. It is how you have the audio setup and how the program your using it setup.



What about the rest of the stuff? EAX effect, X-Fi CMSS-3D surround option with stereo xpand or stereo surround mode, X-Fi crystalizer and the Smart Volume Management option. Should I enable them all? How should I set them to get the "best result"

Thanks!


----------



## cohen

MrFobber said:


> I'm not sure which one its line in or line out. I only have 5 plugs on my sound card, and the other 4 are occupied by the speaker plugs. The one remaining is the pink one with mic, thats the only plug left =/
> [quote/]
> 
> Well then your plugging it into the right one then. It's probably something in the settings of the sound card or under the windows sound settings.
> 
> 
> 
> MrFobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the rest of the stuff? EAX effect, X-Fi CMSS-3D surround option with stereo xpand or stereo surround mode, X-Fi crystalizer and the Smart Volume Management option. Should I enable them all? How should I set them to get the "best result"
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure - i have a creative Audigy sound card and don't have all the bells and wistles like yours so i'm not sure. You would have to see if someone with the same card can give you some help. Sorry
Click to expand...


----------



## diduknowthat

MrFobber said:


> I'm not sure which one its line in or line out. I only have 5 plugs on my sound card, and the other 4 are occupied by the speaker plugs. The one remaining is the pink one with mic, thats the only plug left =/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the rest of the stuff? EAX effect, X-Fi CMSS-3D surround option with stereo xpand or stereo surround mode, X-Fi crystalizer and the Smart Volume Management option. Should I enable them all? How should I set them to get the "best result"
> 
> Thanks!



Try them all out. CMSS-3D makes it sound more surroundish. I personally like the stereo surround mode a bit towards the rear. The X-Fi crystalizer is basically a smiley faced equalizer. The Smart Volume management makes it so that your songs have about the same loudness. Play around with them until you find a setting that you really like.


----------



## cohen

diduknowthat said:


> Try them all out.



Good Point - if your try them and you don't like them disable them. It all depends on how you like your sound. It's not like it is going to damage your computer or anything!


----------



## MrFobber

I just spend like the past hour and the half trying them all, and i finally found a setting that I enjoy! Thanks, now I cant stop listening my music! lol

but I still have the mic problem thou.... cant get it to stop playing back my own voice through the speaker... its so annoying =[


----------

